# Doll



## scorpiostudio (Dec 7, 2014)

another view


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Very cool, The nails shoved in it are a nice touch.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice, looks great


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

That is soooooo creepy, I love her. Nice job, I may try that on one of mine next season. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## scorpiostudio (Dec 7, 2014)

thanks guys! yep the eyes make it i think...i popped out the eyes and those fake eyes were behind them which was really creepy ..this also the first doll i have done ..i usually paint!


----------

